# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Aelorn - My Second-Ever Actual Map

## BordersoftheRealm

I present my newly finished map: Aelorn.

This was a fun learning experience.  I see lots of things I want to fix, but I'm still pleased with the results.



EDIT: Not sure why it took several attempts, but I attached the image.

----------


## Arimel

Really neat map. I like the style that you have used for the ship, I am not sure I have seen that before. That forest technique I have always found hard to use but you seem to have fit it in really well here. I believe you may have missed an interior line on the lake in the top left though (with the waterfall). There are lines on the other ones but not there.

----------


## Diamond

Really nice work - I always admire folks who can do a good hand-drawn map.  The only little nitpick I have is that the 'font size' for the island names and the sea are all the same, so it creates a bit of confusion on what the island names signify.

----------


## Kellerica

Nice map! I like the style of the mountains, and the lettering looks good. Love that compass!

----------


## Commander Freddy

Fantastic! I love how clean and confident your lines are, that's some excellent pen work there.

----------


## Adfor

Clean and charming penmanship. This would be really great with color.

IR

----------


## TerTerro

Looks good

----------


## Ilanthar

Very nice! Clean and efficient.
 I'm fond of the illustrated title and squid .

----------


## BordersoftheRealm

"Really neat map. I like the style that you have used for the ship, I am not sure I have seen that before. That forest technique I have always found hard to use but you seem to have fit it in really well here. I believe you may have missed an interior line on the lake in the top left though (with the waterfall). There are lines on the other ones but not there."

About the lake in the mountain, yes, I noticed that after.  I've since corrected it, and made a few more changes, but I haven't taken an updated scan of the map since.

The ship was tricky.  I basically married a few features of different kinds of ships to get what I wanted - a seafaring culture that wasn't as far advanced in shipbuilding as say in the Golden Age of Piracy.

Thanks for the kind words.

----------


## BordersoftheRealm

> Really nice work - I always admire folks who can do a good hand-drawn map.  The only little nitpick I have is that the 'font size' for the island names and the sea are all the same, so it creates a bit of confusion on what the island names signify.


Yep, that's one of the things I have listed on my "do better next time" notes.  Thanks for the kind words.  Glad you like it.

----------


## BordersoftheRealm

> Nice map! I like the style of the mountains, and the lettering looks good. Love that compass!


Thanks.  I like what I was TRYING to do with the compass rose, but I don't like how it turned out exactly.  But, that dissatisfaction is what keeps me trying to improve.  I am, however, happy with the mountains.  It was only my second or third time practicing the ridgeline technique, and it's terrifying - but yeilds fun results.

----------


## BordersoftheRealm

> Fantastic! I love how clean and confident your lines are, that's some excellent pen work there.


Thanks.  I kind of surprised myself.  I'm like an eight-coffee-a-day guy, and normally my hands shake like a butter churn.  I appreciate the kind words.

----------


## BordersoftheRealm

> Clean and charming penmanship. This would be really great with color.
> 
> IR


Thanks.  I do plan to move into colour after I gain some more confidence with my technique and style.  I also might find it a lot easier once I shift into digital.

----------


## BordersoftheRealm

> Looks good


Thank you, very much.  I was nervous about posting.  Confidence v the amazing work I see here.

----------


## BordersoftheRealm

> Very nice! Clean and efficient.
>  I'm fond of the illustrated title and squid .


Thank you.  I had a LOT of fun with both of those.  My daughter saw the squid, and, to my undying pride, shouted "Release the Kraken!"

----------


## wminish

This is a really nice map, you should be really pleased. I agree with Diamond about some of the labels being slightly confusing as to what they refer to but apart from this I can't fault it.

How did you digitise the map? The image looks very clean which can definitely be quite difficult to achieve.

----------


## BordersoftheRealm

> This is a really nice map, you should be really pleased. I agree with Diamond about some of the labels being slightly confusing as to what they refer to but apart from this I can't fault it.
> 
> How did you digitise the map? The image looks very clean which can definitely be quite difficult to achieve.


Thank you for the kind words.  I agree, the labels need work.  There are quite a few things I learned from this map, and even that process makes me happy with it.  As for digtizing it, that's just a straight up shot with my iPhone.

----------


## Mimine

Absolutely love that compass! Such a neat and efficient map, great job!

----------


## BordersoftheRealm

> Absolutely love that compass! Such a neat and efficient map, great job!


Thanks.  I'm not in love with my compass rose, but I wanted to try an experiment.

----------

